# Schwinn Stingray Fenders



## Mikey (Mar 16, 2012)

* Does anyone know how to tell if Schwinn Stingray fenders are Original or a Reproduction? Thanks!!*


----------



## Mikey (Mar 26, 2012)

*I guess nobody knows or it's easy to see the difference?? *


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 26, 2012)

The early ones,I think before 1968 have a trimmed or "razor" edge as its called. The newer ones have a hemmed edge,the metal is folded over and flattened so not have a sharp edge. I dont think the razor fenders were ever reproduced.I had a set of repop hemmed fenders from the 90's and couldnt tell any difference.I thought they were nice as the gennies but I'm not a Sting-Ray expert.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 26, 2012)

*THANK YOU!!  Now I know that the fenders I have are Razor Edge Originals and not Repro's!!   One less part that I need for my project.....Just about ready for Primer!!      *


----------



## azcottonpicker (Mar 30, 2012)

*Stingray Fenders*

Correct early stingray fenders were "razor" edged..Standard and Deluxe front fenders had no brace but the Super Deluxe models and Krates same fender but with brace..Early krates were "razor" fenders till sometime in late 68 went rolled edge..The 1998-1999 were nice repos but bad chrome...2001 and on bad repo on aftermarket stingrays not to mention the seats on them...




PCHiggin said:


> The early ones,I think before 1968 have a trimmed or "razor" edge as its called. The newer ones have a hemmed edge,the metal is folded over and flattened so not have a sharp edge. I dont think the razor fenders were ever reproduced.I had a set of repop hemmed fenders from the 90's and couldnt tell any difference.I thought they were nice as the gennies but I'm not a Sting-Ray expert.


----------



## Darren Brown (Apr 12, 2012)

Keep in mind that the ropops from the reissue Krates were razor edge fenders...


----------



## azcottonpicker (Apr 12, 2012)

*Good Point*

Those repop 1998-1999 were razor edge..Bad idea durning the reproduction process..Those fenders were a lot lighter too compared to "originals"..Good enhancement for 68 krates though...







Darren Brown said:


> Keep in mind that the ropops from the reissue Krates were razor edge fenders...


----------



## coprod220 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mikey said:


> *THANK YOU!!  Now I know that the fenders I have are Razor Edge Originals and not Repro's!!   One less part that I need for my project.....Just about ready for Primer!!      *View attachment 46838




Saw that on Ebay a few days ago! good luck with it!!


----------

